# How to remove previous flavour



## Hooked (17/12/17)

I usually change flavour when I refill, and I've noticed that if the previous flavour had any mint in it, it lingers for a looong time, even if it was just a touch of mint as in Icy Cola. Some tanks e.g. the iJustS, can be washed out, but even then the minty flavour lingers. I guess it's in the coil? 
N.B. I use ready-made coils.

So what can I do? Could I put another coil in and keep the minty one for use another time? It would dry out though, wouldn't it? Would it work if I re-prime it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (18/12/17)

Hooked said:


> So what can I do? Could I put another coil in and keep the minty one for use another time? *YES* It would dry out though, wouldn't it? *YES* Would it work if I re-prime it? *YES*


@Hooked 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Lingering flavours are certainly one of the problems when changing flavours on the same device

You can do as you say by keeping one coil for minty ones and another for other flavours. Ie different coils dedicated to different juice types.

I tend to dedicate whole setups to certain juice types for this exact reason. Vaping a strong tobacco then changing to a light fruity menthol is not nice, so i have setups for both. The lingering within the same flavour type is more than acceptable and sometimes quite nice

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (18/12/17)

get you a cheap dripper rda (it fits on the ijust) and swap the cotton out when you change. wen you are at home and have time to drip. then wen out ant about use the ijust as norm

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> get you a cheap dripper rda (it fits on the ijust) and swap the cotton out when you change. wen you are at home and have time to drip. then wen out ant about use the ijust as norm



Sounds interesting @Moerse Rooikat. I'd like to find out more about dripping, but I doubt that it would be the thing for me though. The only time when I sit and do nothing is for about an hour at sunset. That's our routine and my furrkids insist that I sit on the bench with them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (18/12/17)

I tend to avoid minty flavours for this reason exactly. When I do want something minty I vape it just before I rewick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

